#ubuntu-at 2011-07-27
<phillw> !grub
<lubotu3> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
#ubuntu-at 2011-07-31
 * phillw my apologies for DragonEyes keep dropping off the channel. I'm having connection issues. Two things are planned, 1) Relocate the router, 2) move DragonEyes to a server. Please bear with us as we get this done.
